# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الانيمي >  >  ][ . . آلِبَرِدِ و آنِتٌَ قَرِيَِبِ مآَ حَسٍيُِتٌ بِهْ . . مَجِهُودِي ~ .][

## ليلاس

*السسلآم عليكم ..*

*مسسآآآء الأنيمي الكيووت ..*



*][ . . آلِبَرِدِ و آنِتٌَ قَرِيَِبِ مآَ حَسٍيُِتٌ بِهْ . . مَجِهُودِي ~ .][*



**

----------


## ليلاس



----------

كــاريس (04-28-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (04-28-2011)

----------


## ليلاس



----------

كــاريس (04-28-2011)

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## ليلاس

*هوون المجموعه إللي أحبهآآ وآآيد ..*


 


 





*و بسس ..* 

*أتــمنى الصصصور تعجبكـم ..*

*و أعذروني ع القصصور ..*

*لآ تحرموني ][ ردودكـم آنــــد التقييم ][*

----------

كــاريس (04-28-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (04-28-2011)

----------


## كــاريس

وآآآآآآآآآو

صوووور خيآلية

مرة كيوووت

تسلمين على المجهوود

أكيد خمسس نجووم ..)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*روعه* 
*حلوين واجد* 
*صراحه* 
*عجبوني*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبــآ*

*برد ودفأ نآيس مرره*

*آخر الصور كيووووووت حدهآ *ــــ**

*ليلآس* 

*تسلميييين ع الطرح*

*لآعدم من العطاء*

*ودي*

----------


## ليلاس

> وآآآآآآآآآو
> 
> صوووور خيآلية
> 
> مرة كيوووت
> 
> تسلمين على المجهوود
> 
> 
> أكيد خمسس نجووم ..)



 
*ربي يسسلمك حبيبتي ..*

*الكيووت تششريفك ..*

*تسلمين ع الذوق ..]*

----------


## ليلاس

> *روعه* 
> *حلوين واجد* 
> *صراحه* 
> *عجبوني*



 
*من ذووقك عسسسوله ..*

*تسلمين ع الحضضور ..*

*منورة..]*

----------


## ليلاس

> *مرحبــآ* 
> *برد ودفأ نآيس مرره* 
> *آخر الصور كيووووووت حدهآ *ــــ** 
> *ليلآس*  
> *تسلميييين ع الطرح* 
> *لآعدم من العطاء* 
> 
> *ودي*



*رب ييسسلمك حبوبه..*

*الكيوووت توآآجدك ..*

*منورة..]*

----------


## أموله

* 
**
* 
*روووعـةُ**’’**متميززِة دومًا*
*دام عطائك*
*ودي**~*

----------


## ليلاس

*الرووووووووووعهـ هالتوـآإآجد حبوبـه ..

التميز بِ توآآإآآصصلـكم ..

تسسلمين ع الحضضوور .."

منورة..}*

----------

